# Anybody try the Elgato EyeTV Hybrid US for Mac?



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I want to get one of these Elgato EyeTV Hybrid US for Mac so I can record TV shows off my TV cable line service.

I'm wondering how it worked for you and for the people who have one that tried it? or even if you know of people who have it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i have one (it was free!) as well as the eye250. as of right now, i use the 250 more than the hybrid because the 250 has a hardware encoder, meaning the 250 is doing the video conversion, and i have a 1.4ghz g4 that the hybrid can bog down. that and the hybrid doesn't support hd recording on g4s. but with you having an intel based mac laptop (if i remember correctly) the hybrid would be the way to go, as it is small, and doesn't need a power supply.
now i use mine with free over the air broadcast tv, so i screw the attenna in one end, and plug it into my mac. and with the eyetv software, its a piece of cake to use. i set it up to record tv shows, and it turns my mac on and records the show. then i have it export the show to imovie hd, and i edit out the ads, and add dvd chapters then export it to idvd and create menus and then burn it to dvd. but just a couple warnings, make sure that imovie is closed when you have eyetv export a recording to imovie. for some reason, if imovie is open, eyetv can not finish the export correctly. second, this can use hard drive space fast! with the 250, none hdtv, set at the highest quality setting, 1hour takes up 3gig. then exported to imovie hd it now is 12gig. then the idvd file will be about 4gig. so for a show inprocess for me, i lose about 20gig per hour of video. so make sure you have lots of free space, or a large and fast extrenal drive. by over all, i love the hardware and software that i've used from elgato, and reccommend it to any one who asks.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for that great info! 

You have a good memory, yes I bought a new Mac Intel 17 inch notebook not long ago for this very reason.

I was reading I can use the remote control with the eyeTV.

My Hard Drive says 111.47 capacity, with 19,35 used and 92.12 available. 

So I guess I'll have to burn what movies & shows I like to disc, because from what you say that I'd burn about 20gig per hour, so I'd only have something like 4 hours of shows & movies stored on the HDD, I believe that would leave me with about 12 gig left for the computer to operate with.

I remember back in the day my Windows PC would stop me from loading anything onto it when I'd have 50MHz left free of a 500MHz HDD. I wonder if that type of safety program is still in todays computers?

Again thank you!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you mean 50mb. mhz is speed. but yes, an app of that type would be nice, but i can't say that i've seen any.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes I meant mb, I'm too tired to be on the PC sometimes.

I remember very well back in the day when Windows 3.1 was the only exciting OS use I'd get a warning there was not enough room on the HDD to proceed using Windows, I had to delete what ever it was that used up the space on the HDD that triggered that warning. 

I believe its still like that today with Windows where it needs ample HDD space to write to for it to function, not sure how its with Mac's??


----------

